# Quick General Advice on Those Going thru this



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Download the song "Gonna Fly Now (Theme From Rocky)" to your Ipods.

Okay, it's corny but hear me out. I love music and I think for most people, music is an important of their life. And it's a short "score" but I think it's a moderately complex composition that Bill Conti composed.

Of course, watch the original movie too and the song can reflect obstacles in your life/divorce:

The score starts with the trumpeting of the champion that lays within all of you. . .it's summoning it forth and hailing it. . .then there's a brief moment of sadness as you reflect on your trials that you have gone through in your divorce, the brass almost sounds sad. 

(the fictional Rocky had a hard life like you that the writers of the movie want you to identify with)

Then. . .you get into the nitty-gritty of the song. . ."Trying hard noowwwwwww. It's so hard nowwwwww." the chorus goes. ..this is where you become inspired. . .nothing worthwhile happens overnight. . .you ahve to work it. . .there are moments of failing when you work out but that's okay, you are supposed to fail when you work out! But then you get stronger from failing to overcome the trials. . .the trumpet is calling out the champion. . .finally you are "Getting strong nowwwwww."

The score ends with you acheiving your goal - ascending the steps, the thing that you couldn't overcome when you started.

I'm at the "Getting Strong Now" part. . .I hope soon to cross off something off my Bucket List (after I lose a few more pounds) and ascend the Phila Art Museum steps and dance at the top like a knucklehead at 6 a.m.

It's nice to be helping other people now instead of being helped all the time (and get a divorce "trainer" if you need it - Rocky had "emotional support" but he also had a trainer to ride him and not coddle him). By all accounts this isn't over for me. . .but I am much stronger and I *am *"Gonna Fly Now." My eyes are widening as I can literally taste it!

And so can you to anyone reading this! You are "Gonna Fly Now".

I hope this helps the forum.

(and yes, after I ascend the steps. . . I'll train any of your feeling-sorry-for-yourself butts if you want, just have to ask  )

(maybe I have a new calling - "divorce trainer"  )

I'll let you know when I ascend those steps!

Going swimming with my baby boy this morning. Have a good day. I am not normally the "motivational" type but really, I do think everybody needs a little now and then and a "butt-kick" instead of a hug.


----------



## amanda1959 (Mar 29, 2010)

go rocky!


----------



## stbxhmaybe (Apr 29, 2010)

I listen to the Sunscreen Speech, also a great song to give you hope and make you feel better.


----------



## PreludeCkN (Jan 21, 2010)

I was trying to stay away from music because I didn't want to associate my music with this pain because later on in life I will not be able to listen to is because it will remind me of this situation. Then I think, if I will feel this way that means that I wont move on from this pain..... ever.


----------



## hyndsight1 (Jan 28, 2010)

So I heard this great old REO Speedwagon song today; always loved the song but the lyrics realy jumped out at me this time I heard it, then I saw this thread, and thought it might be relevant:

I used to be lonely till I learned about livin alone
I found other things to keep my mind on
And Im gettin to know myself a little bit better
Whoa, I keep pushin on
Keep pushin on, yea

Goin through all the changes I made so many mistakes, oh yes I did
Tryin to leave behind the heartaches
And sometimes I think I was a little bit crazy, oh yeah
Whoa, I keep pushin on

Keep pushin, keep pushin, keep pushin on.......

Well its comin together, I finally feel like a man, oh yes I do
I never thought I'de be where I am, oh
Every day I wake a little bit higher
Whoa I keep pushin on, oh yea.....

Sorry SG,didn't mean to turn this into another one of those 'song' threads, but.......


----------

